# Kostenlose / gute Online Datenbank



## erZ (27. Jun 2008)

Tag

Ich suche im Inet schon verzweifelt nach einen guten Anbieter, der eine kleine MySQL Datenbank anbietet. Ich möchte mittels JDBC drauf connecten und damit arbeiten. Der Anbieter sollte sowas wie myPhpAdmin haben um ergebnisse zu überblicken.

Kennt wer von euch solch einen Anbieter?

Gruß
erZ


----------



## Siassei (28. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

musst du mit JDBC extern auf die DB zugreifen? Es gibt viele Anbieter, jedoch muss bei diesen die Verbindung zur DB von localhost stammen -> keine direkten externe Zugriffe -> höhere Sicherheit

PHPMyAdmin gilt heutzutage als Standart-Tool und ist bei 99% der Angebote enthalten  :wink:


----------



## tuxedo (7. Jul 2008)

Mit jPMdbc kommst du auch auf Datenbanken welche nur via Localhost zugänglich sind. Nachteil: die Klassen für die Meta-Informationen sind noch nicht implementiert.

- Alex


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jul 2008)

Warum installierst du dir MySQL nicht lokal?


----------

